# Removing hard water spots from GPS display



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Home Depot sells a glass cleaner in a white and light blue can (sorry, can't think of the name) - works well. If that does not work a light mixture of white vinegar and water.

The water spots are calcium and salt.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

After cleaning spots off buy a screen protector from Russell Marine Products and install it.


----------



## Subtraction (Dec 21, 2021)

DuckNut said:


> Home Depot sells a glass cleaner in a white and light blue can (sorry, can't think of the name) - works well. If that does not work a light mixture of white vinegar and water.
> 
> The water spots are calcium and salt.


Pretty sure you’re referring to “Sprayway” the ammonia free glass cleaner. Indeed that’s good stuff!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

in the future dry off w/ micro fiber cloth


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)

I wash my boat with water from house water softener. I then wipe down with a microfiber cloth including the GPS screen. Never a problem. You may want to use a spray water bottle with soft or distilled water on screen then microfiber cloth dry as another option to try.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Mild solution of ACV and water then protect with Griots garage 3-1 ceramic spray. Water spots will just rinse or wipe off after.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Novus 1 Plastic Clean & Shine


----------



## sealarke (Nov 16, 2021)

Awesome, thanks for all the tips. I've actually got some Sprayaway in the house so I'll start there and do a better job of staying on top of it.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

sealarke said:


> Awesome, thanks for all the tips. I've actually got some Sprayaway in the house so I'll start there and do a better job of staying on top of it.


There is a product called Cat Crap - it is for sunglasses but it would work on the screen as well. It is anti-fog but also makes the water just fall off sunglasses without even streaking.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

DuckNut said:


> There is a product called Cat Crap - it is for sunglasses but it would work on the screen as well. It is anti-fog but also makes the water just fall off sunglasses without even streaking.


I have got to try this, thanks for the tip.

On one of the lakes here in Austin, the water is hard due to limestone - I used to keep a 50/50 mix of distilled water and vinegar in a spray bottle and give my Wakeboard boat a spray down and then squeegee after each use. Worked great.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Did anyone see my recommendation for the Russell Marine Products screen protector or just hyper focused on how to clean the screen? $50 gets you a custom fit screen protector that is easily removed later. Any gps I get from now on will get one right as the unit comes out of the box. I put one on my HDS Carbon 9 recently and it is awesome.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Did anyone see my recommendation for the Russell Marine Products screen protector or just hyper focused on how to clean the screen? $50 gets you a custom fit screen protector that is easily removed later. Any gps I get from now on will get one right as the unit comes out of the box. I put one on my HDS Carbon 9 recently and it is awesome.


Looks like the price dropped too.


----------



## sealarke (Nov 16, 2021)

@Smackdaddy53 checking it out, but it doesn't look like they have options for a Simrad, which is what I'm running. Will see if there's some other brand / manufacture.


----------

